# El Cobre



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Check out my review in the Cigar Review Discussion.. enjoy


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

will do


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice..


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice review


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Awesome smoke...one of my faves!


----------

